# Candid street shots



## walter23

Spent part of the day walking around with cheap digital in my palm...


----------



## conch

WATCH OUT!!! His crotch's gonna run into your camera!!!


----------



## some1

i love street photography ,unfortunately some people dont like you taking pictures of them and you can tell that only after it is too late  

so get ready to run from time to time   

great pics


----------



## walter23

some1 said:
			
		

> so get ready to run from time to time



Hehe, I've never had that problem yet, but I'm sure it happens


----------



## LaFoto

I'd be way too chicken to even try this - ever. I sooo respect the other people's right to their own picture! I have let many an opportunity go to take a nice candid portrait from mere respect!


----------



## walter23

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I'd be way too chicken to even try this - ever. I sooo respect the other people's right to their own picture! I have let many an opportunity go to take a nice candid portrait from mere respect!



I have no shame.  Actually, I am way too afraid to start pushing cameras in peoples faces...  not out of innate respect (if you're in public, you're in public) but because I don't want people to think I'm some kind of pervert.   So I either use the lubitel at waist level where I can just look down and take shots that way, or as with these two just hold my new toy digital in my palm with the LCD turned off and fire away whenever I pass someone who looks interesting.   This thing has such huge lag that I end up missing about 1/2 of all shots (as in it doesn't focus on time and therefore doesn't take the photo at all) but I guess I could set it on manual focus @ 4 feet or so and do it that way.


----------

